
Gitlab and Code Hosting Services in China - yorwba
https://paraditedc.com/2019/11/07/pdc-9-gitlab-and-code-hosting-services-in-china/
======
dwohnitmok
It's interesting to me how much Gitee plays up the nationalism angle. All the
quotes by tech figures that Gitee puts on their homepage to advertise itself
emphasize how Gitee is a _Chinese_ product that will help _China_ 's
technology scene and make _Chinese_ developers proud.

~~~
yorwba
Well, their big selling point is that the interface is localized _in Chinese_
, which is only really relevant to Chinese developers whose English is not
that good and who mostly interact with the Chinese technology scene. That
they're hosted in China is also quite relevant for the speed comparison with
GitHub.

So I'm not really seeing the nationalism angle here. Except maybe for the
DCloud CEO, who complains that many good Chinese products aren't taken
seriously due to a preference for foreign ones. I guess he's also not-so-
subtly hinting that DCloud is another of those good products.

~~~
dwohnitmok
That's fair; on a second reading it's not as chock full as my first glance,
but I still definitely feel it's there.

Some choice quotes in addition to DCloud's CEO:

作为国内Git产品...本地技术力量雄厚

一起努力，越来越好，为中国技术人群更多更贴心的服务

而它更吸引人的，是开放的姿态和优质的本土化基因。告诉世界：我们在自豪地使用Gitee! (I suppose this really hinges on
who you think they're talking about when they refer to the world)

